# RIP Pippin



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Pippin, my cairn terrier, is no more. She was diagnosed with cancer of the bladder in August last year, just before her 13th birthday and the vet thought it was unlikely she'd last more than six months. Apart from the odd bout of cystitis she's been her normal self, eating well, playing well and going for walks of around an hour, but the bouts have been becoming more frequent. She was fine today but this evening when my daughter went to bring her in from the balcony she found her lying in a heap, unable to lift her head. Her little body was shutting down.

We're just back from the emergency vet, who had to put her to sleep. She'll leave a big gap in our lives. She may have been a small dog but not in her mind!

Viv


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Sad times, sorry for your loss. Must be very hard having to go to the vets for that sleeping jab.

We were lucky with ours.

They just went to sleep or trotted off.

Last ones were 17, 17 and 21!

TM


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*.*

sorry to hear that


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear, will no doubt be missed


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Run free, Pippin. Your body may have shut down, but your soul lives on in the memories of your friends.

Gerald


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Sad today, but happy memories.

Run free at the bridge little one.

Sue


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh dear, very sad, I dread that time.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

14 years of happiness Viv,

I'm sure she would happily settle for that

Aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sad day. But a lifetime of memories.

Dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We lost our sheltie, also called Pippin, some six years ago.

Still mourning his loss.

By the way the thread title had me worried.

To quote somebody: "Reports of my demise are exaggerated" pippin.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"By the way the thread title had me worried. "

-and me!

Sorry about your loss Viv-memories will remain


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

pippin said:


> We lost our sheltie, also called Pippin, some six years ago.
> 
> Still mourning his loss.
> 
> ...


I did think after I posted it that it might cause some confusion. I hoped the Rainbow Bridge bit might make it obvious - unless that's where you end up too! :wink: :lol:

Viv


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Viv
It's always a dreadfully difficult time
Nothing we can say will really help.
On the positive side he didn't suffer much and the end was quick
Hope I go the same way

Kev and sue


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Pippin, Viv!


But I am glad to hear she had mostly good days all the way.

We had a dog when I was a toddler but I only remember her from the pictures.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

sorry to hear about Pippin x


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

So sorry to hear your sad news. I also recently lost my furry mate too.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss, remember all the good times you had together.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear your news Viv

Good to hear the end was peaceful

argaret


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. We lost our 2 last year and finally we can smile at happy memories with fewer tears.
Run free Pippin
xx


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

RIP Pippin, run free,
So sad when this happens.
As others have said, after all that time you must have lots of very happy memories.
Think of these to ease your loss,


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

litcher said:


> Pippin, my cairn terrier, is no more. She was diagnosed with cancer of the bladder in August last year, just before her 13th birthday and the vet thought it was unlikely she'd last more than six months. Apart from the odd bout of cystitis she's been her normal self, eating well, playing well and going for walks of around an hour, but the bouts have been becoming more frequent. She was fine today but this evening when my daughter went to bring her in from the balcony she found her lying in a heap, unable to lift her head. Her little body was shutting down.
> 
> We're just back from the emergency vet, who had to put her to sleep. She'll leave a big gap in our lives. She may have been a small dog but not in her mind!
> 
> Viv


So sorry for your loss

Debs


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear you've lost Pippin. Sounds as though it was a relatively peaceful ending for her. You will miss her.
We met her at Malvern a couple of years ago. I love cairns, they're lovely wee feisty dogs, mines was called Dusty.


----------

